
Polish Gov. to forbid private sites banning users posting “factual messages” - Ralfp
https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=pl&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=pl&ie=UTF-8&u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.money.pl%2Fgospodarka%2Fwiadomosci%2Fartykul%2Fpis-chce-rewolucji-w-internecie-mamy-pelen%2C38%2C0%2C2357798.html&edit-text=
======
Ralfp
Key highlights:

> Service providers will be subject to Polish law no matter where they are
> located. And it's not just news portals but also foreign social networking
> sites. Facebook and Twitter will be subject to national regulations.

> Services will not be able to block anyone or otherwise restrict access to
> the services offered. If the leading portal clears a comment, its author can
> go to court. And within 24 hours he will have to decide whether to restore
> the content or not. The document does not specify precisely what to do with
> comments and posts that explicitly call for eg racism and violate the rules
> of the site.

> The changes go even further. It seems that the Internet users will now
> decide what is true and what is not. How? For example, by voting or
> commenting on a form. This way they can mark the material as untrue. This
> includes comments, posts, articles. However, there are no words in the
> legislation to verify such an assessment. And already in the Polish network
> there are paid Internet users. Secondly, it is notorious to cross certain
> groups to vote in a specific way in polls. Do not you believe Just have a
> look at Twitter. It's a daily bread. The ostentatious form of how the given
> material is to be determined is decided by the leading portals themselves.

~~~
dozzie
Well, for once I can be proud(ish) of my government.

